# Fishing before Nestor



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing before Nestor
Personal note update: "Bob, best wishes for 10/18."
Thanks so much for all the prayers and 'well-wishes'!
I have been diagnosed with artial fibrillation. In dealing with the situation my cardiologist decided to implant what is known as a Watchman:

On 10/18 they tested me to make absolutely sure the device is wright for me. It is!
Surgery to follow at a late date.
Now, let's get back to Nestor.
Tuesday, 10/15/2019, 3 P.M.


Fishing before a major low pressure system can be very good.
For many serious fishing is a total team effort.
Heading the Florida Fisherman ll team is a young Captain who has become a legend is his own time, Captain Garett Hubbard, and two of the best ever mates, Will and Jason:

Due to the above mentioned medical condition unfortunately I was forced to miss this trip.
Tammy proved that she is an expert at more than working that grill.

She proved that she is also a master at 'working that camera!'
On the water pictures by Tammy:
A fish we seldom see on or near the Florida Middle Grounds is the hard fighting, never give-up, Jack Crevalle:

The Florida record Jack Crevalle stands at 57 pounds caught off Jupiter, Florida, 5/18/93, my Mr. G J Wa.
The world record, 66.2 pounds, was caught by Mr. Carlos Simoes, 10/11/19, using a Willamson Jet Popper, while fishing out of Angola, Africa.

Yes! That's Africa. The range of the Jack Crevalle is extensive:

Back home the ever so hard to catch, extremely good eating, Mangrove Snapper.
Mangrove Snapper can be caught even off the :


But the ones caught on the Florida Middle Grounds and beyond tend to be a 'little' larger:


These little hit-and-run experts can be very hard to hook at 125+ foot depths. A two hook rig evens the odds:




Talk about a beautiful, very good eating, fish:

Looks like Wednesday fishing before Nestor could be a little on the nasty side:


No Problem! After a great 'Tammy-meal' it's time for:

After a fantastic, well deserved nap, it's time to go back to work:




What an honor having the hard working, dedicated, FWC biologist with us.
This is REAL, on-the-water, data:

Thanks to Nestor... No weekend fishing.
Good time to watch the Gators do what they do best:

Good choice...


Let's hope the weather let's us get back on the water and in the field. The Fall/Winter season in Florida has so much to offer. Outstanding fishing and:

And now for the not-so-fishy mystery fish.
This is a hard, very had, one.
I took his picture in my back yard. What kind of bird is it?

Hint!

The Woods and Waters of our Florida have so much to offer many. But they can also be very dangerous.

Be careful out there. No fish that swims; NO trophy in the woods, is worth one single human life.
Hope you enjoyed being part of 'Our Florida' as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. See you on the water, and in the woods.
Bob Harbison


----------

